# am i the only one who likes dpd?



## grunge (Dec 3, 2010)

i was scared at first but after a while i got addicted to my depersonalization i look forward to seeing weird things in my head it makes things around me interesting i feel happy and as if i know more than others kinda like a super power anyone feel like this :/


----------



## Rusko (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't think this type of feeling is very normal feeling towards Depersonalization. When you say you like to see weird things in your head, what are some of those things? And you say you like having it because it makes you feel like you have a super power, which also isnt a very typical response from people experiencing DP. Do you feel like since you have this "super power" that it makes you different from others in a positive way? I'd suggest that you talk to a psychiatrist about your feelings, which im not trying to imply anything, but I just have never heard of someone enjoying and thinking of their depersonalization the same way you do. Take care though.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I truely and honestly try to get the positive out of this shit. I am sure that I learn a hell of a lot due to this condition and that I will become the happiest person on earth if I will get out of that again. I have changed my life for the better in many many aspects since the onset of DP/DR, I have done many things I was afraid of before and somehow "tidied up" my life. So YES, on good days, I am able to see some positive things in all that. if I LIKE my DP??? No no and no. Honestly, I have never hated more in my life before. I try to accept it, but in no way am I able to LIKE it. This is too much to ask of, I think









I would also talk to a psychiatrist. They can give you better answers than we can. But don't worry too much! Maybe you're just a very lucky dude who is able to see the positive in everything. Even in DP!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

you dont have it. gtfo off this site and quit wasting your time with the bullshit.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well if you DO have it, then that's a good thing, you're doing something very few people can do.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I know some people with DP learn to see the good sides of it, and even learn in some conditions to like it (like, it helps you deal with life better,etc). Is this the case for you?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

grunge said:


> i was scared at first but after a while i got addicted to my depersonalization i look forward to seeing weird things in my head it makes things around me interesting i feel happy and as if i know more than others kinda like a super power anyone feel like this :/


Well thats awesome for you to be honest, im buzzed off of xanax and alcohol at the moment, and i feel exactly the same as you now, but what i hate, is that people gave you minus 4 reputation for your post, DAMNIT PEOPLE IF THIS GUY FEELS HAPPY WITH DP, LET HIM BE HAPPY, DONT BE JEALOUS.

Take care man!

Greetings,
TheStarter

ps: I agree with Brando2600


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm wondering why exactly the post have been given so many negative points?

If one person benefits from having dp, that doesn't devalue your suffering if for you it only brings negatives.

I have to say that the kind of response of marking a person down for expressing their opinion (that doesn't directly negatively affect anyone) is kind of immature.


----------



## grunge (Dec 3, 2010)

sorry i havent posted in a whie im 100% sure i have DP i prolly got it from being a bit of an out cast in a way im not lame infact i hang out with cool kids just sometimes i get away from them like ill randomlly get serious and apathedic walk away and think to myself really hard about life... then i started noticeing depth distortion bassically its weird and i felt like i was some kinda chosen one because i could see how everything was and wasent but something was missing and that was my goal in life to find what was missing when i was taking a drivers test i failed one because i zoned out and wanted to move but my body was not in the mood to ya know? i had no control but at the same time i did so i was really curious to see if i am psychotic i got online and typed my feelings of the world being fake or virtual (not thinking they are just feelings) i found out about DPD and yeah i was scared for a while because i dident know how i could be sad then my vision started bubbling up or stretching like once a week when i least expect it having a good time
i went to my school cousellor and she said i just think to much outside the box yada yada and i have the traits of a psycologist or an artist it was weird *i even showed her this theory i made about all the people on the planet i had mapped out its crazy skitsofrinic stuff :/ but i dont truelly beileave it... its weird* then i started liking my DP it made me feel speical kinda like a super hero it went away for a while and i was sad it went away but also aknowledged that ment i was happy lol even if i tried my DP wouldent come back and when i stopped trying it came back and its cool i <3 it and i think it helps me out in speical ways i still randomlly avoid my friends but they think im just being emo... im not emo at all though... so i do have DP and i like it... there's nothing else it could be... i mean like this one time everything went flat... like 2D-ish im not scared i just feel like i understand somethings missing and that everything is what my mind trains it to be... but i dont beileave it... so no one else likes it

@gypsy: i accually have started training my mind to look at mostly positive i pretty much live by hakuna matata for 2 years and after a while bad becomes either whatever or good to me

of course ive had depressing thoughts but i over throw them... like i feel like im dead and god just wants to show me how my life would have been or crazy stuff i think like a alice in wonderland book so i feel crazy... but i feel like i know im not but could i be? or could i not? however whos to say if i am or not if you arent me?... see im confused ^^


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> I'm wondering why exactly the post have been given so many negative points?
> 
> If one person benefits from having dp, that doesn't devalue your suffering if for you it only brings negatives.
> 
> I have to say that the kind of response of marking a person down for expressing their opinion (that doesn't directly negatively affect anyone) is kind of immature.


agreed


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I can understand the negative feed back in the sense that it doesnt seem at all that you have dp. Who am I to say and others? Well had this 16yrs 24/7 and know ppl with it longer and as positive as we are about life in general, this doesnt fit anything about dp. Things in your head u see?...happy? Hell thats great u r happy but dp is loaded with depression, anxiety and symptoms unknown to others but known to anyone with dp as hell. So yeah I get a bit pissed when someone posts something like that, cause when others who dont believe us here or understand...well they will read that kinda thing first and think...hmmm..whats wrong with everyone else? Yeah..not right. Be happy you are on the wrong site..lol.


----------



## grunge (Dec 3, 2010)

superunknown said:


> Yeah I can understand the negative feed back in the sense that it doesnt seem at all that you have dp. Who am I to say and others? Well had this 16yrs 24/7 and know ppl with it longer and as positive as we are about life in general, this doesnt fit anything about dp. Things in your head u see?...happy? Hell thats great u r happy but dp is loaded with depression, anxiety and symptoms unknown to others but known to anyone with dp as hell. So yeah I get a bit pissed when someone posts something like that, cause when others who dont believe us here or understand...well they will read that kinda thing first and think...hmmm..whats wrong with everyone else? Yeah..not right. Be happy you are on the wrong site..lol.


dude i am depressed its not like i told you my life story i used to be suicidal way back and ive been in j.j. committed arson -felony- and my dad was abusive... im just saying i like the effects of DP they make me think outside the box helping me figure stuff out in my head no one knew before and because of that everything seems like a t.v. show sorta


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

grunge said:


> dude i am depressed its not like i told you my life story i used to be suicidal way back and ive been in j.j. committed arson -felony- and my dad was abusive... im just saying i like the effects of DP they make me think outside the box helping me figure stuff out in my head no one knew before and because of that everything seems like a t.v. show sorta


just shut up.... lol. what your saying makes no sense at all. you don't have dpd.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Gypsy85 said:


> Well, I truely and honestly try to get the positive out of this shit. I am sure that I learn a hell of a lot due to this condition and that I will become the happiest person on earth if I will get out of that again. I have changed my life for the better in many many aspects since the onset of DP/DR, I have done many things I was afraid of before and somehow "tidied up" my life. So YES, on good days, I am able to see some positive things in all that. if I LIKE my DP??? No no and no. Honestly, I have never hated more in my life before. I try to accept it, but in no way am I able to LIKE it. This is too much to ask of, I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly the same as what you said! DP 'sorted out' my life and like you say, if I get out of this id never be miserable or ungrateful again! Perhaps thats what its for.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

bee1 said:


> Exactly the same as what you said! DP 'sorted out' my life and like you say, if I get out of this id never be miserable or ungrateful again! Perhaps thats what its for.


Oh, and to the original post.. you must be on the wrong site. Everyone on heres miserable as sin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

No


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes


----------

